# مشروعي التخرج .. مدينة انترنت



## Arch_Sana (24 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم  
شلونكن !!!! 

هاد مشروعي التخرج و كان مدينة معلوماتية و انترنت ... لسنة 2006 _2007 
أرجو ان يعجبكم .... و يستفيد منه الجميع 

و أرجو ان اسمع أراءكم التي تهمني .......... و لا تنسوني بالنقد البناء ..
و أي حدا عندو استفسار أو سؤال فأنا جاهزة:56:


----------



## Arch_Sana (24 أغسطس 2007)

مرفوع ..





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا ياريت الصور تكون اكتر وملفات الكاد احسن


----------



## Arch_Sana (24 أغسطس 2007)

عفوا اخي 

بس يبدو انو انو مو كتير خبرة برفع الصور الكبيرة
بس اكيد رح اضيف ان شا الله صور كمان
ع كلن رح احاول أرفعه مرة تانية اوضح


----------



## Arch_Sana (24 أغسطس 2007)

كان بودي اسمع أراءكم ..... و نقدكم ...
32 مشاهدة ... و رد واحد !!!!!

ع كلن ان شا الله تكون الفائدة عامة


----------



## المعتز بالله (24 أغسطس 2007)

مشروع رائع بصراحه .. 

لكن تصميم لا يوجد به تميز .. فبالكاد شكل المبنى يوحي بغرضه


----------



## Arch_Sana (24 أغسطس 2007)

كلامك صح تماما الأشكال فعلا بسيطة 
و السبب هو عدم التقبل للأسف عنا بالجامعة للأفكار الحديثة 
و ذلك ظنا منهم أن الوظيفة أولا و أخيرا 
و ان اهتمامنا بالأشكال يؤثر ع الوظيفة 
لذلك و بصراحة فضلنا نمشي ببر الأمان و نحقق الوظيفة ..... 
و كان فعلا شغلنا بالبداية أكثر طموحا لكتل وظيفية و أفكار حجمية أحلى ,,,,,


----------



## المعمار العراقي (25 أغسطس 2007)

مشروع جميل..وبالتوفيق لكي...انا بقول انه لو استوحيتي اشكالا اكثرانسيابية من خلال اسم المشروع تستطيعين ذلك انترنيت يعني تكنولوجيا وكان تقدرين تبتعدين عن الاشكال الكتلية جدا والثقلية...
ارجو ان ماكون ازعجتك بتعليقي لكن لتعم الفائدة وثم انه نقد بناء لكي يستطيع الواحد ان يطور من قابلياته....
موفقة ان شاء الله


----------



## arch_alduribi (26 أغسطس 2007)

_عن جد مذهل...... والله يوفقك....وما في مشاريع اخرى لك_.....


----------



## Arch_Sana (27 أغسطس 2007)

المعمار العراقي قال:


> مشروع جميل..وبالتوفيق لكي...انا بقول انه لو استوحيتي اشكالا اكثرانسيابية من خلال اسم المشروع تستطيعين ذلك انترنيت يعني تكنولوجيا وكان تقدرين تبتعدين عن الاشكال الكتلية جدا والثقلية...
> ارجو ان ماكون ازعجتك بتعليقي لكن لتعم الفائدة وثم انه نقد بناء لكي يستطيع الواحد ان يطور من قابلياته....
> موفقة ان شاء الله


 
بالعكس ليش ليزعجني !!!!  شكرا لاهتمامك

بس بصراحة أنا ما بحب الكتل التي تتبع أشكال معينة .... 
يعني يلي بدو يدخل بهيك قصص لازم يكون قدها .. فصعب كان بفترة قصيرة مع كل هالكم من الشغل أنو تنجح هيك فكرة و هاد بيحتاج لوقت طويل ...... يعني يا أما تنجح الفكرة :77: ,,, أو خلينا ع المضمون :80: 
بصراحة نحن منحب الواقعي كتير .......و الخطوط المستقيمة كمان
يعني الكل كان مستغرب أنو نحن بنتين و مع ذلك الخطوط كانت أغلبها مستقيمة .... و معروف أديش البنات بحبو المنحنيات ........:63: 




ع الفكرة يمكن لمن يريد !!!!! الاطلاع ع مدينة دبي للأنترنت .... فيها أفكار بسيطة وواقعية جدا أنا كتير حبيتها ....... 

شكرا أخي معمار العراقي


----------



## Arch_Sana (27 أغسطس 2007)

arch_alduribi قال:


> _عن جد مذهل...... والله يوفقك....وما في مشاريع اخرى لك_.....


 

عفـــــــــــوا .. شكرا ألك.    ........ 

ان شا الله المشاريع المتواجدة عندي و يلي ممكن اقدر انزلها رح احطها ......


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (27 أغسطس 2007)

شىء رائع جدير بالاهتمام


----------



## Arch_Sana (28 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لمرورك ..... و تعليقك الجميل ...


----------



## wesaaaa (28 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك مشروع جميل وتقديم رائع 
بالتوفيق يارب


----------



## Arch_Sana (28 أغسطس 2007)

ممرورك أروع شكرا ألك .. و انت كمان موفق


----------



## لو كوربوزييه (28 أغسطس 2007)

تسلم الايادي


----------



## Arch_Sana (29 أغسطس 2007)

الله يسلمك شكرا


----------



## hamsa (29 أغسطس 2007)

بصراحة مجهود جدا كبير وجاب نتيجة كثير حلوة ...عن جد تسلم ايديكم....صحيح الكتل بسيطة لكن ياين انها مدروسة بشكل جيد...وهاد احسن من كتل غريبة وغير مدروسة ..هذا رايي..!


----------



## مبدع المستقبل (29 أغسطس 2007)

المشروع يحتوي على عدة وظائف فعلاً تحتاج إلى وقت ليظهر العمل بهذا الشكل ولكن عندي ملحوظة بسيطة عن الترابط بين جميع كتل المشروع والفكرة الفلسفية للمشروع أشعر بأنها كانت تحتاج إلى دراسة أكبر. مبروك وشكراً لانزالك مشروع التخرج. 
بالتوفيق


----------



## maya_arch (31 أغسطس 2007)

اختي سناء السلام عليكم:
مشروعك جميل وفقك الله ولا اريد ان اقول لكي اين الاشكال الغريبه والتفكيكيه لانها مدينه انترنيت لانني مقتنعه انه لكل معماري توجه فلا استطيع ان احكم على المشاريع من خلال وجه نظري وتوجهي لذا لا تنزعجي من نقد الاخرين ومادام الاستاذه رضوا فيه خلاص وكمان الخطوط المستقيمه والبساطه ليس قبيحه ومادام انتي مقتنعه بمشروعك خلاص لا تهتمي وربنا يوفقك


----------



## الفادي (31 أغسطس 2007)

جهد كبير وعمل رائع واحب ان اثني على الشراكه في العمل بين المهندستين سنا ونهى والى تقارب الافكار المعماريه بينهما والانسجام في العمل والذي يبدو كعمل شخص واحد حيث انه من مشاهداتي لمشاريع التخرج المشتركه عادة يتضح عدم الانسجام بين الطرفين من خلال اختلاف الواجهات من مكان الى اخر.
وفقكم الله يا اسود الشام.والاصح.................لبؤات الشام.
مع فائق تقديري


----------



## archi_kabbany (1 سبتمبر 2007)

المشروع جيد اما بالنسبة للتقييم فانه يحتاج الي وقفة 
فمثلا اذا كان هذا المشروع قيد التنفيذ وليس مشروع طالب ... فهو مشروع جميل 
اما كمشروع طالب فعلي حسب الجامعة التي ينتمي اليها المشروع فاذا كانت تميل الي الواقعية (مشاريع قابلة للتنفيذ في بلادنا) فانا اعتقد ان تقير المشروع لن يقل عن جيد جدا (المشروع جيد بالفعل وله موديول واضح وسهل في الانشائي وفي تركيب الشبكات وحسابها) 
اما اذا كانت الجامعة تميل الي العمارة العضوية والعمارة التفكيكية مثل جامعة عين شمس المصرية فالمشروع قد لا يلقي التقدير الذي يستحقة 
عموما المشروع جيد ولكن
الموقع العام للمشروع ككل غير جيد ( لم ياخذ حقة في التصميم والتفكير ) محتاج دارسة اكتر وشكل احسن
المشروع كان ممكن عمل به بعض التفاصيل البسيطة التي قد تؤدي الي حلول بيئية افضل بدلا من غياب الفكر البيئي وخاصة الابراج (الاتجاه الجديد عالميا ربط العمارة بالبيئة والمناخ)
الاظهار المعماري غير جيد ( السماء سائحة علي الزجاج كأن المبني شفاف وهذه غلطة مشهورة في الماكس )


----------



## Arch_Sana (1 سبتمبر 2007)

hamsa قال:


> بصراحة مجهود جدا كبير وجاب نتيجة كثير حلوة ...عن جد تسلم ايديكم....صحيح الكتل بسيطة لكن ياين انها مدروسة بشكل جيد...وهاد احسن من كتل غريبة وغير مدروسة ..هذا رايي..!


 
  

الله يسلمك ... الأعمدة و الجوائز و فواصل التمدد فعلا مدروسة انشائيا بشكل صحيح ....... و الحمد لله 
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## Arch_Sana (1 سبتمبر 2007)

مبدع المستقبل قال:


> المشروع يحتوي على عدة وظائف فعلاً تحتاج إلى وقت ليظهر العمل بهذا الشكل ولكن عندي ملحوظة بسيطة عن الترابط بين جميع كتل المشروع والفكرة الفلسفية للمشروع أشعر بأنها كانت تحتاج إلى دراسة أكبر. مبروك وشكراً لانزالك مشروع التخرج.
> بالتوفيق


 
الوقت هو اهم عامل و كم الشغل الكبير هو يلي خلانا نوقف عند أقرب حل :55: 

مع العلم أنو هاد المشروع علّمنا أشياء كتيرة لأنو هذا الحل إلى أن توصلنا أليه طلعت روحنا :79:
فكل السنوات كان مفيدة بكفة .. و مشروع التخرج مفيد بكفة أخرى ... 
لأنو كنا نخطأ من دون أن نشعر :3: 
و اعتقد لو أن الوقت ساعدنا لقدرنا نفصل او نأخد اعتبارات أخرى و لا نهملها 
لكن الوقت قليل و المقارنة مع بعض المشاريع الفردية و الشراكة عندنا ,,, فكان فعلا كم الشعل عندنا كبير ........... 

الله يبارك فيك و أسعدني رأيك و مرورك


----------



## Arch_Sana (1 سبتمبر 2007)

maya_arch قال:


> اختي سناء السلام عليكم:
> مشروعك جميل وفقك الله ولا اريد ان اقول لكي اين الاشكال الغريبه والتفكيكيه لانها مدينه انترنيت لانني مقتنعه انه لكل معماري توجه فلا استطيع ان احكم على المشاريع من خلال وجه نظري وتوجهي لذا لا تنزعجي من نقد الاخرين ومادام الاستاذه رضوا فيه خلاص وكمان الخطوط المستقيمه والبساطه ليس قبيحه ومادام انتي مقتنعه بمشروعك خلاص لا تهتمي وربنا يوفقك


 

شــــــــــــــــــــكرا لتشجيعك .................. طبعا انا لا أنزعج ع العكس أنا أفرح بردود الجميع و كل واحد له رأيه الخاص . و من أراءكم نستفيد
لكن يا أخوتي لو تعلمون مقدار التشدد لدينا ع العمارة الواقعية و رفض العمارة التفكيكية و الأشكال الغريبة .. لأدركتم سبب اختيارنا لهلأشكال ........... و المخاطرة أيضا صعبة لأن الدكتور المشرف لا يوافق من البداية و يطلب التغيــــــــــــــــــــــــير 

أختي العزيزة مايا أنا سنا و ليس سناء ......... شكرا لمرورك حبيبتي ........


----------



## Arch_Sana (1 سبتمبر 2007)

الفادي قال:


> جهد كبير وعمل رائع واحب ان اثني على الشراكه في العمل بين المهندستين سنا ونهى والى تقارب الافكار المعماريه بينهما والانسجام في العمل والذي يبدو كعمل شخص واحد حيث انه من مشاهداتي لمشاريع التخرج المشتركه عادة يتضح عدم الانسجام بين الطرفين من خلال اختلاف الواجهات من مكان الى اخر.
> وفقكم الله يا اسود الشام.والاصح.................لبؤات الشام.
> مع فائق تقديري


 
أول شي بدي أشكرك ع لطفك و زوقك 
تاني شي فعلا أنا و شريكتي نهى كنا فعلا كتير متفقين و الحمد لله ... و كل الشغل كان بموافقتنا عليه يعني كنا ما نعمل شي من دن ما نسأل بعض و نأخد أراء بعض و لما ما يعجبني أو ما يعجبها رأسا كنا نعدل و نغير ... حتى نبقى لأخر لحظة حتى بعد التخرج حابين الشغل و موافقين ع كل نقاطه من مساقط و وواجهات حتى ألوان الفوتوشوب و التنسيق النهائي :15: 

يعني يلي بدو ياخد مشروع شراكة لازم فعلا يكون حذر لأنو الكل بيتقاتل مع شريكو و خاصة باللحظات الأخيرة ..:73: 

 بس الحمد لله كان الأوضاع مستقرة جدا جدا و الفضل لله  

شكرا أخي المهندس الصغير الفادي و أسود الشام مع لبؤاتها كلها .... تسلم عليك و ترحب بك على الرحب و السعة :20:


----------



## Arch_Sana (1 سبتمبر 2007)

archi_kabbany قال:


> المشروع جيد اما بالنسبة للتقييم فانه يحتاج الي وقفة
> فمثلا اذا كان هذا المشروع قيد التنفيذ وليس مشروع طالب ... فهو مشروع جميل
> اما كمشروع طالب فعلي حسب الجامعة التي ينتمي اليها المشروع فاذا كانت تميل الي الواقعية (مشاريع قابلة للتنفيذ في بلادنا) فانا اعتقد ان تقير المشروع لن يقل عن جيد جدا (المشروع جيد بالفعل وله موديول واضح وسهل في الانشائي وفي تركيب الشبكات وحسابها)
> اما اذا كانت الجامعة تميل الي العمارة العضوية والعمارة التفكيكية مثل جامعة عين شمس المصرية فالمشروع قد لا يلقي التقدير الذي يستحقة
> ...


 
نفس الجواب لأخي أرش قباني ......... لو أنت شامي يمكن يكون كلامك صحيح بجامعة دمشق المشاريع كلها ذات طابع تفكيكي و كتلي .....لكن 
لو تعلمون مقدار التشدد لدينا بجامعة حلب ع العمارة الواقعية و رفض العمارة التفكيكية و الأشكال الغريبة .. لأدركتم سبب اختيارنا لهلأشكال ........... و المخاطرة أيضا صعبة لأن الدكتور المشرف لا يوافق من البداية و يطلب التغيــــــــــــــــــــــــير 

بالنسبة للموقع العام فعلا قد يحتاج لدراسة أكتر لكن الوقت ثم الوقت ... و أنا اعترف بوجود مشاريع أقوى و ذات حل تخطيطي أنجح ,,,,, و لكن كنت بحب اسمع الأخطاء الواضحة أو اقتراحات أنجح برأيكم ..........

الحلول البيئية أيضا أنت على حق بها و كان رأي أحد الأساتذة بحل بيئي افضل  
من ناحية ألابراج لم نعد نستطيع الوقوف أو ادراك مدى التوجه أليه بدول الخليج الحارة و الأكثر حرارة منا 
لذلك فلا شئ مستحيل

من ناحية الاظهار المعماري ,,,, فأنا أحترم رأيك و كنا سنستخدم المائل للون الأخضر كي لا تدخل الألوان لكن هذا ما توصلنا له
و شكرا لرأيك و لمرورك ....... الذي أسعدني ...


----------



## Arch_Sana (1 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لكل يلي عم يردو و يعطوني رأيهم ...................... :20: 

مروركم أسعدني جدا ......

thankx a lot


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (1 سبتمبر 2007)

سلام من الله عليكم
مشروع اكثر من رائع رغم وجود بعض الملاحظات البسيطة ولكنها لا تنقص من قيمة المشروع والمجهود الكبير التي بذل في سبيل اخراجه بهذا الشكل :12: 
سلمت يداك..........:15: 

_سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد الا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك_


----------



## معماريس (2 سبتمبر 2007)

مبروك وعفكرة مشروعك حلو وبسيط لاني بعرف دكاترة سوريا الظاهر هالشغلة مشتركة بين اغلب الدكاترة وبتمنى لو تنشري مشاريع كمان وبالتوفيق


----------



## Arch_Sana (3 سبتمبر 2007)

معماري حتى الرمق ا قال:


> سلام من الله عليكم
> مشروع اكثر من رائع رغم وجود بعض الملاحظات البسيطة ولكنها لا تنقص من قيمة المشروع والمجهود الكبير التي بذل في سبيل اخراجه بهذا الشكل :12:
> سلمت يداك..........:15:
> 
> _سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد الا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك_


 

الله يسلمك يا رب .... شكرا لمرورك ...


----------



## Arch_Sana (3 سبتمبر 2007)

معماريس قال:


> مبروك وعفكرة مشروعك حلو وبسيط لاني بعرف دكاترة سوريا الظاهر هالشغلة مشتركة بين اغلب الدكاترة وبتمنى لو تنشري مشاريع كمان وبالتوفيق


 
ان شا الله ,,,, و الله يبارك فيك ....


----------



## sirin (5 سبتمبر 2007)

مشروع حلو ... بسيط ... واقعي ... متعوب عليه ... 
يعطيكن العافية ....
و مبروك التخرج ...


----------



## maya_arch (6 سبتمبر 2007)

اختي سنا السلام عليكم
انا اسفه جدا اخطات في اسمك على العموم انا محتاجه مساعدتك ضروري في بعض المعلومات لان مشروع تخرجي قريب على جدا على مشروعك ولكن لا اعرف كيف اراسلك حاولت مراسلتك على الخاص ولكنني لم استطيع وهذا *****ي 
maya_arch***********


----------



## Arch_Sana (11 سبتمبر 2007)

sirin قال:


> مشروع حلو ... بسيط ... واقعي ... متعوب عليه ...
> يعطيكن العافية ....
> و مبروك التخرج ...


 
الله يبارك فيكي و يعافيكي 
و شكرا .......:84:


----------



## Arch_Sana (11 سبتمبر 2007)

maya_arch قال:


> اختي سنا السلام عليكم
> انا اسفه جدا اخطات في اسمك على العموم انا محتاجه مساعدتك ضروري في بعض المعلومات لان مشروع تخرجي قريب على جدا على مشروعك ولكن لا اعرف كيف اراسلك حاولت مراسلتك على الخاص ولكنني لم استطيع وهذا *****ي
> maya_arch***********


 
طيب مايا  
أنا رح أحاول أراسلك ع الهوتمايل و ع ****** .... 
و رح اساعدك بيلي بقدر عليه ان شا الله ...:84:


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (11 سبتمبر 2007)

سوف يصلك الملاحظات بعد المدة الكافية لدراستة و شكرا على مجهودك على كل حال


----------



## maya_arch (12 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوره جدا :77: اختي سنا على مساعدتي لان بجد محتاجه معلومات على المشروع وربنا يوفقك 
والله في عون العبد مادام في عون اخيه 
وان شاء الله عندما تصبح مشاركاتك 30 سوف تستطيع التواصل عبر الرسائل الخاصه وسوف اتواصل معك بسرعه :20: 
تحياتي لك:56:


----------



## ghassan22 (12 سبتمبر 2007)

مشروع جميل اخت سنا وبارك الله فيكي وعاشت الاايادي واتمنى لك الموفقيه
اخوكي غسان العراقي


----------



## Rony (13 سبتمبر 2007)

مشرووووع أكثر من رائع والى الأمام دائما


----------



## Arch_Sana (14 سبتمبر 2007)

بيشوى مهندس معمارى قال:


> سوف يصلك الملاحظات بعد المدة الكافية لدراستة و شكرا على مجهودك على كل حال


 
بانتظار ملاحظاتك اخي  و شكرا لمرورك الكريم


----------



## Arch_Sana (14 سبتمبر 2007)

maya_arch قال:


> مشكوره جدا :77: اختي سنا على مساعدتي لان بجد محتاجه معلومات على المشروع وربنا يوفقك
> والله في عون العبد مادام في عون اخيه
> وان شاء الله عندما تصبح مشاركاتك 30 سوف تستطيع التواصل عبر الرسائل الخاصه وسوف اتواصل معك بسرعه :20:
> تحياتي لك:56:


 
أهلين و سهلين فيكي حبيبتي .. خلص هانت :79:


----------



## Arch_Sana (14 سبتمبر 2007)

ghassan22 قال:


> مشروع جميل اخت سنا وبارك الله فيكي وعاشت الاايادي واتمنى لك الموفقيه
> اخوكي غسان العراقي


 
الله يسلمك يا رب أخي العزيز ..... و أهلا و سهلا بمرورك الكريم ...


----------



## Arch_Sana (14 سبتمبر 2007)

Rony قال:


> مشرووووع أكثر من رائع والى الأمام دائما


 
مرورك الأروع .............. و أنت كمان بالتوفيق الدائم باذن الله تعالى


----------



## Arch_Sana (14 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لمروركم الجيل جميعا ........... و بحب أقول للكل 


كل عام و أنتو بخير و يا رب يقبلنا جميعا بالشهر الفضيل 

لا تنسونا من دعائكم أخواني الأعزاء


----------



## Arch_Sana (19 سبتمبر 2007)

ع كلن أختي مايا أنا راسلتك 
ان شا الله يكون مشي الحال .......... 

بالتوفيق للجميع ...


----------



## hasom (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*اخ من جامعة تشرين*

السلام عليكم اختي انا الان ابحث عن مشروع تخرج وكان لدي فكرة تشبه الى حد كبير فكرة مشروعك
فهل من الممكن ان أطلب منك بعض المساعدة
كالبرنامج الوظيفي لمشروعك على سبيل المثال 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## hasom (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*اخ من جامعة تشرين*

السلام عليكم اختي انا الان ابحث عن مشروع تخرج وكان لدي فكرة تشبه الى حد كبير فكرة مشروعك
فهل من الممكن ان أطلب منك بعض المساعدة
كالبرنامج الوظيفي لمشروعك على سبيل المثال 
ولك جزيل الشكر 
الرجاء الرد السريع لانني لا انلك الكثير من الوقت!!!!:80:


----------



## Arch_Sana (23 سبتمبر 2007)

أي طبعا ممكن ....... و رح أرفقها ان شا الله اذا قدرت لأن الملف كبير بعض الشيء و ما بعرف اذا رح اقدر أرفقه بس بدي أحاول

موفق و اذا بدك تسألني بأي شي فأنا جاهزة ان شا الله


----------



## Arch_Sana (23 سبتمبر 2007)

أنا ما حطيت الملف كلو 

و اكتفيت بوضع المفيد من عناصر و موقع و شرح المشروع ::

___________________________________________________________________

فكرة المشروع​​تتمثل فكرة المشروع في إقامة منطقة مخصصة للأنشطة التكنولوجية في مجال الاتصالات و المعلومات .
و تتميز هذه المنطقة بتقديم خدمات رفيعة المستوى لأصحاب الأعمال و القائمين بالأنشطة الاقتصادية أو الفنية المختلفة فيها .
و يتمثل المفهوم العام لمدينة المعلوماتية في إيجاد مكان متميز للعاملين في حقل التكنولوجيات الدقيقة و خاصة تكنولوجيا المعلومات و الاتصالات . إن الحاجة إلى تمييز المكان ينبع من احتياج هذه الأنشطة إلى بيئة مهيأة للإبداع و الابتكار , بالإضافة إلى بيئة ميسرة للعمل و الإنتاج المتميز , السريع و المواكب لأحدث التقنيات العالمية , تأمين أجواء مشجعة ومبادرات حكومية لدعم الأعمال الإلكترونية , ورعاية الأفكار الإبداعية والمشاريع الجديدة وإنشاء صناديق لدعم المشاريع وبرامج التعليم الإليكترونية.


​أهداف المشروع​​إن إنشاء مدينة للمعلوماتية مصمم لدعم تطور عمل المعلومات والاتصالات .
فهو يهدف إلى :
1- تقليل الفجوة بين العلوم النظرية والتطبيقية.
2- إيجاد نقطة جذب سياحية أخرى غير النقاط التقليدية.
3- إنتاج واستخدام البرامج والمواد والتدريب والتعليم لأحدث الأساليب في تكنولوجيا التعليم وعلوم الإدارة الحديثة والوسائل التعليمية , وذلك لتطوير التدريب والتعليم الذاتي في الدول العربية.
4- نشر الوعي التعليمي وتشجيع البحوث التطبيقية وعقد المؤتمرات والندوات في مجالات استخدام تكنولوجيا المعلومات والاتصالات لتنمية قطاعات الأعمال .
5-  الاستخدام الأمثل (شاملا الإدراج والتأسيس، والتطوير، والاختيار، والتقويم) لتقنية المعلومات في التعليم بجميع مراحله (العام والفني والمهني وما بعد الثانوي والجامعي، والدراسات العليا والتعليم المستمر) وفي التدريب وطرق نشر الوعي المعلوماتي بهدف محو أمية الحاسب لجميع فئات المجتمع.

​
​أرض المشروع​​يقع المشروع على أرض في التوسع الغربي لمدينة حلب و يعتبر هذا الموقع من المواقع المهمة في مدينة حلب نظراً لوقوعه في منطقة يتوقع لها أن تشهد ازدهاراً عمرانياً و اجتماعياً . وإن توضع مثل هذه المشاريع على أطراف المدينة يخفف الضغط عن مركزها وبالتالي يخفف من التلوث و الضوضاء. 
§ يحد الأرض من الشمال محور هام جداًُ يؤمن الوصول إلى الأرض بسهولة من خلال تفرعه عن محور شعاعي رئيسي يربط محيط المدينة بمركزها .
§ يحد جنوب شرق الموقع أرض فارغة مخصصة من قبل مجلس مدينة حلب إلى منطقة ملاعب.
§ يحد شمال الأرض مركز البحوث العلمية وغرب الأرض وحدات سكنية .

​الأقسام المقترحة للمشروع​ 
تم اقتراح العناصر التالية:

ý العنصر الأول وهو قسم المعارض مع ملحقاته حيث سيفتح أفاقاً واسعةً ورحبةً في وجه الاقتصاديين من جهة ومجالات كبيرةً للاستثمار في سورية من جهة أخرى. كما سيشكل مركز استقطاب لمختلف الفعاليات والنشاطات التجارية والإقتصادية المحلية والوطنية .

ý العنصر الثاني وهو القسم الإداري الذي يضم :
ü  الإدارة المركزية وصالة المؤتمرات وهي لاستقبال الوفود وتم اقتراحها بالقرب من الفندق .
ü الفندق مع ملحقاته وهو لتخديم المشروع وبالأخص لرجال الأعمال. 

ý العنصر الثالث وهو القسم التعليمي الذي يضم :
ü المبنى التعليمي للمبتدئين وقد خصص لمحو الأمية في مجال المعلوماتية للطبقة غير المثقفة ويتم فيه تعليم البرامج الخاصة بالمبتدئين .
ü المبنى التعليمي للمتخصصين الذي يوفر للمتخصصين في مختلف المجالات ( مهندسين- أطباء - صيدلة-إدارة أعمال.........الخ) الدعم اللازم بالبرامج التي تدخل في مجالاتهم .
ü مبنى البحوث والدراسات المخصص للباحثين لتطوير قدراتهم في البرمجيات والتجهيزات ولغات البرمجة والاتصالات والشبكات.
ü نادي الانترنت وقد وضع ضمن القسم التعليمي لما للإنترنت من فائدة في البحوث كما لا ننسى جانبها الترفيهي للطلاب و أن النسبة العظمى ممن يرتادوه هم من الطلاب .

​ý العنصر الرابع وهو القسم الاستثماري الذي يضم :
ü مباني الشركات ويتم على مبدأ إفراز الأراضي و استثمارها من قبل الشركات العالمية(DELL -SAMSUNG- LG...........الخ) وهي عبارة عن فروع مندوبة لمقر الشركات الأساسية .
ü مبنى المكاتب وتم اقتراحه ليضم مقر للشركات الصغيرة المندوبة عن الشركات الخارجية والمكاتب الخاصة والمستثمرين في مجال القطاع المعلوماتي .
ü مبنى التجارة الالكترونية وهو عنصر للتسويق الالكتروني ولتقديم الدعم والمشورة الفنية للمؤسسات والشركات العربية من أجل توظيف أساليب التجارة الالكترونية في أعمالها.

ý العنصر الخامس وهو القسم الترفيهي الذي يضم الكافيتريات والمطاعم وذلك لتخديم المشروع وبالأخص زوار المعرض .

​البرنامج التخطيطي للمشروع​​ 
مساحة الأرض المختارة 30 هكتار
عناصر المشروع: يتألف المشروع من أربعة أقسام رئيسية.

1) القسم الإداري : ويتضمن:

§ الإدارة المركزية للمشروع بمساحة مبنية 1800 م2 إضافة إلى صالة مؤتمرات بمساحة مبنية800 م2.
§ فندق لرجال الأعمال أربع نجوم, بمساحة مبنية 3000م2.
ý نسبة إشغال القسم الإداري (1.87% )

2) قسم المعرض : 
ويحتل مساحة 9000 م2ويحتل نسبة إشغال (3%)

3) القسم الاستثماري : ويتضمن:

§ الشركات : عدد الشركات في الأرض 12 شركة , حيث يتم إفراز مساحة للشركة 1000 م2, وتخصيص مساحة بناء 700 م2.
ý  نسبة إشغال مساحة الشركات ككل (4% )
§ المكاتب : تحتل مساحة مبنية 3000 م2 بنسبة إشغال ( 1% )
§ التجارة الالكترونية : تحتل مساحة مبنية 2800 م2 بنسبة إشغال ( 0.9% )
ý نسبة إشغال القسم الاستثماري ( 5.9% )


​4) القسم التعليمي: ويتضمن:

§ المبنى التعليمي للمبتدئين : تحتل مساحة مبنية 1850 م2 بنسبة إشغال (0.6%).
§ المبنى التعليمي للمتخصصين : تحتل مساحة مبنية 3500 م2 بنسبة إشغال (1.16%).
§ مبنى البحوث والدراسات : تحتل مساحة مبنية 2500 م2 بنسبة إشغال (0.8%) .
§ نادي الانترنت :600 م2 بنسبة إشغال (0.2%).
ý نسبة إشغال القسم التعليمي (2.8%  )

5)  القسم الترفيهي : ويتضمن:

§  كافيتريات ومطاعم تحتل مساحة مبنية 3200 م2, وتحتل نسبة إشغال ( 1.3% )

Ã نسبة إشغال الأرض ( 15.5% )
ولدينا حوالي 950 موقف سيارات لتخديم المشروع بمساحة 25 م2 للسيارة الواحدة 
لذلك نسبة إشغال مواقف السيارات ( 8% ) +7% ممرات حركة .
Ã نسبة إشغال ممرات حركة المشاة والسيارات ( 15% )
Ã نسبة الساحات والمسطحات المائية والساحات الخضراء ( 69.5 % ) 
Ã مجموع المساحات الطابقية 160950 م2
Ã عامل الاستثمار 160950/ 300000 = 0.53

​تحليل الموقع العام​ 
ü يتفرع عن الأوتوستراد محور رئيسي للسيارات يدخل أرض المشروع من الجهة الشمالية , ليقوم بالتوزيع لكافة المجموعات الرئيسية في المشروع ليصب في الأوتوستراد مرة أخرى, فنحقق بذلك مدخلاً واحداً للمشروع لسهولة التحكم بحركة الدخول والخروج من وإلى أرض المشروع.
ü يتفرع عن المحور الرئيسي محور ثانوي يقوم بإيصال السيارات إلى منطقه قريبة من المعرض لتيسير الوصول إليه ويتفرع عن المحور رامب واصل إلى قبو المعرض لتخديم المعرض ولإيصال عدد أكبر من السيارات في الطابق السفلي. 
ü احتل المعرض قلب المشروع كعنصر جذب وتوزعت العناصر الباقية بحيث تطل على قلب المشروع .
ü محور مشاة رئيسي يربط العناصر ببعضها البعض ويعتبر بمثابة محور تنزه من خلال مروره بالدراسات البيئية المحيطة .
ü إضافة إلى المحور الرئيسي الذي يصب في قسم المعارض ويتفرع عنه محور التنزه .
ü توضعت الإدارة عند مدخل المشروع قريبة من المعارض وقريبة من الفندق وأصبح الانتقال بينهما سهلاً عبر المداخل الثانوية للكتل .
ü توضع القسم التعليمي في الزاوية الشمالية الشرقية عند المدخل لسهولة الوصول إليه ولأنه يتكون من مبانٍ ذات ارتفاع طابقين وهي أقل الارتفاعات .
ü واحتلت الشركات ثلث مساحة المشروع على اعتبار أن هذا المشروع أساس يقوم على دعم الشركات المساهمة وقد اختير موقعها في الضلع الجنوبي للمشروع لأن ارتفاعها 4 طوابق حتى لا تؤثر على الرؤية للمشروع و توضعت المكاتب في ذلك الضلع وبين قسم الشركات لتحقيق التوازن في المشروع 
ü وتوضع مبنى التجارة الالكترونية في الضلع الغربي بحيث يكون قريبا من الشركات والمكاتب وسهل التخديم .
ü أخذ الفندق الزاوية الشمالية الغربية من أجل الإشراف والموقع المميز للكتلة مع وضع حرم خاص للقسم , وبحيث يكون قريباً من الإدارة لتخديم الزوار وخاصة رجال الأعمال .
ü وتوضع القسم الترفيهي عند الضلع الشرقي للمشروع حيث يؤدي المحور الرئيسي إليه بكل سهولة ويخدم المشروع ككل وزوار المعرض بشكل خاص .
​​​​_______________________________​​​​​​​


----------



## Arch_Sana (23 سبتمبر 2007)

كان المفروض مني أن أضع هذه المشاركة من البداية :d 

أسفة على وضعها متأخرة :9:


----------



## النجر83 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*جميل جدا*

المشروع جدا رائع نرجو لك الموفقية


----------



## Arch_Sana (24 سبتمبر 2007)

مرورك أروع .. شكرأ الك بس شو يعني ... موفقية :81: ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## hasom (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*شكرا*

لك جزيل الشكر اخت Arch_sana انا بالفعل ما بعرف كيف بدي اشكرك على تعاونك بصراحة قلال الناس الي بتساعد بهالشكل هالإيام 
بس انشا الله بعد كل هالشي يقبلولي فكرة المشروع
انشا الله رح اعلمك شو بصير معي
سلامي الك ودعواتكم لالنا بالتوفيق:56:


----------



## mimi25 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

ما أعجبني أكثر هو طريقة العرض، أريد ان أسالك كيف وضعت جميع المخططات في صورة واحدة و كيف حولت ملفات cad إلى jpeg . إذا سمحت اشرحي لي خطوة خطوة و بارك الله في همتك أختاه


----------



## Arch_Sana (25 سبتمبر 2007)

hasom قال:


> لك جزيل الشكر اخت Arch_sana انا بالفعل ما بعرف كيف بدي اشكرك على تعاونك بصراحة قلال الناس الي بتساعد بهالشكل هالإيام
> بس انشا الله بعد كل هالشي يقبلولي فكرة المشروع
> انشا الله رح اعلمك شو بصير معي
> سلامي الك ودعواتكم لالنا بالتوفيق:56:


 
 أهلا و سهلا........ شو هالشغلة 
لا تنساني من دعائك بس .....
بالتوفيق و طمنا اذا قبلولك المشروع .....


----------



## Arch_Sana (25 سبتمبر 2007)

mimi25 قال:


> ما أعجبني أكثر هو طريقة العرض، أريد ان أسالك كيف وضعت جميع المخططات في صورة واحدة و كيف حولت ملفات cad إلى jpeg . إذا سمحت اشرحي لي خطوة خطوة و بارك الله في همتك أختاه


 
واااااااااااو زكرتيني :86: :83: :82: :3: 

كانو يومين أو تلات أيام فظيــــــــعة :60: :79: 
بس الحمد لله و ما التوفيق الا من الله العلي الكبير يلي حسيت بوجوده معنا في كل الأزمات كان لنا مخرج و الحمد لله
رح أكتبلك أكيد كل شي بالتفصيل و أقلك ان شا الله


----------



## mimi25 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

أنا في الانتظار و بارك الله فيك


----------



## Arch_Sana (26 سبتمبر 2007)

بالبداية اختي ميمي :
كل المخططات و الملفات 
مساقط _ مقاطع .. و كل شي أتوكاد ........ أرسلته للفوتوشوب ....... أكيد بتعرفي الطريقة ( اذا ما بتعرفيها بشرحلك ياها !!) بمقياسه الصحيح 1/200 ........ رح يطلب منك تحديد الدقة .... أنا كنت أفتحا بدقة عادية يعني الدقة المفروضة لأن تغيرها بيحتاج لتغير كل الدقات بنفس الرقم يلي غيرتيه ... حتى الورقة الكبيرة و الا بيصير عندك فرق بالمقياس ........ و أنا كنت أتركه لأن زيادة الدقة بتجعل الحجم كبير و مرعب و قد يصل بالنهاية لـــ 1 غيغا .............. و بما ان النتيجة جيدة بل رائعة فلا داعي للتغيير ....
ملاحظة مهمة :: أكيد الملف النهائي الموجود هنا هو ليس النهائي الحقيقي لأنو مصغر جدا جدا جدا :3: 
لذلك الدقة هنا سيئة ........ حجم الملف المرفق الآن 780 كيلو ...... بينما النهائي الحقيقي لدي بعتقد 180 ميغا .... تقريبا .......... يعني الدقة لدي رائعة جدا ..... لذلك أهم شي هو أنت ترسلي ملفاتك للفوتوشوب بشكل صحيح ..........
فبالبداية كل مسقط رح تفتحيه بملف خاص و تحفظيه دون اضافة خلفية أو طبقة خلف المساقط ... ( مشان تقدري بالأخير تنقلي المساقط للوحة الاخيرة بدون خلفية بيضاء يعني رح يكون شفاف و ياخد الخلفية الموجودة حسب ألوان اللوحة النهائية ) 
طبعا لما بفتح الملف بكون EPS
و بتحفظه كملف PSD
هكـــــــــــذا حتى تنتهي من ارسال كل المساقط و المقاطع ( بدك تطولي بالــــــــــــــــــك كتير )
أنا بتزكر أرسلت حوالي 30 مسقط و 15مقطع :15: :79: 

المهم ::: 
رح تفتحي ورقة حسب عدد الورلات يلي بدك تطبعيها :63: 
يعني عرض البلوتر عبارة عن 90 سنتيمتر ....... و بفرض أنك بحاجة لـ 5 او 6 رولات يعني رح تضربي 90 * 5 أو 6 
و هذا بالتقريب يعني نحن كنا بحاجة لـ 8 أو 9 ..... فأنا فتحت ورقة بأبعاد 810 × 250 
و ذلك لأنو كان بدنا طول الرولة 250 مترين و نصف ( مشان اذا علقناه ما تلمس الأرض )
المهم هاد طبعا عائد لحريتك ....... 
بعدين قبل كل شي جبت كل الشغل ونقلته ع الورقة الكبيرة ( مساقط + مقاطع + واجهات + مناظير )
حتى أحدد شكل التنسيق عدد الرولات المطلوب و بعدها حددت عدد الرولات 9 و بدأت بتنسيق اللوحة و أخد وقت كبير حوالي يومين لأنو كم الشغل كبير عنا ...... و الحمد لله تيسرت 
طبعا دايما بكون عندك طموح يطلع التنسيق أحلى من هيك بس بصراحة الوقت و بعدين بالأخر الواحد نفسيته بتصير تعبانة جدا ...... لأن فترة العمل الأخيرة بصراحة بتموت حوالي شهر كامل و نحن طول اليوم ما عم تنحرك و أمام الجهاز ( طبعا أكيد الكل بيعرف تعبنا .... نحن المعماريون المعذبون في الأرض :80: ) 

أنا شوصتك صح !!!!:57: طيب أي شي ما فهمتي مني رح أعيده
و أي نقطة بدك أشرحلك ياها أنا جاهزة :56: ​


----------



## mimi25 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا...شكرا...شكرا و ألف شكر ، 
في الوقت الحاضر فهمت المراحل الرئيسية للعمل بس details ما استوعبتهمهم حت أجرب بنفسي و راح أخبرك شو صار معي، بس ما تنزعجي مني أرجوك ساعديني حتى أتمكن من استيعاب الطريقة بشكل جيد. جازاك الله خيرا​


----------



## المهندسة جمانة (27 سبتمبر 2007)

مشروع جميل لكني كنت اتمنى ان ارى كتل اكثر محاكاة لمشروع مدينة انترنت على الرغم من ان الكتل الحالية لاباس بها لكنها تحتاج الى روح الانترنت وسرعة الاتصال التي نحصل عليها من خلاله


----------



## Arch_Sana (28 سبتمبر 2007)

mimi25 قال:


> شكرا...شكرا...شكرا و ألف شكر ،
> 
> 
> في الوقت الحاضر فهمت المراحل الرئيسية للعمل بس details ما استوعبتهمهم حت أجرب بنفسي و راح أخبرك شو صار معي، بس ما تنزعجي مني أرجوك ساعديني حتى أتمكن من استيعاب الطريقة بشكل جيد. جازاك الله خيرا​


 
:84: :84: :84: 
أهلا و سهلا 
و ما رح انزعج أكيد 
بالتوفيق و اي سؤال بدك ياه انا جاهزة .... و ع قبال ما نشوفك :12:


----------



## Arch_Sana (28 سبتمبر 2007)

المهندسة جمانة قال:


> مشروع جميل لكني كنت اتمنى ان ارى كتل اكثر محاكاة لمشروع مدينة انترنت على الرغم من ان الكتل الحالية لاباس بها لكنها تحتاج الى روح الانترنت وسرعة الاتصال التي نحصل عليها من خلاله


 
شكرا لردك ... و الله و انا كمان كنت اتمنى ذلك ... لكن الله يعلم بأي ظروف مرينا أنا و رفيقتي مع اساتذتنا و مدى عنادهم :80: :80: ... 
الحمد لله ع كل حال ......

و أشكر مرورك الكريم


----------



## الملكة فريدة (28 سبتمبر 2007)

مشرووع جميل جدا


----------



## أبن الفيحاء-حسن (28 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
المشروع جميل .
والاشكال جيدة ولكن كان من المفترض جعل الوظيفة هي الاساس في تكوين الاشكال والقصود لماذا هي البساطة ( اعني كان من الممكن اعطاء الاشكال بعد اخر من خلال التعامل الوظيفي الذي سوف يسمح باستخدام اليات متعددة في انشاء وظهار صورة اكثر تعبير )

الوظيفة من الاساسيات العمارة و التعامل و التفاعل مع الوظيفة يسمح باخراج العمارة باحلا صورها.
ملاحظة:
اين مفردات العمارة السورية في المشروع.
في الختام المشروع جيد وطريقة عرض المشروع جميلة


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (28 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مشروعك جميل والجهد المبذول عليه واضح ولكن الاجمل منه هي روحك المتعاونه الجميله والمستعده لشرح وتوضيح اي شيء عن مشروعك واجابه اي تساؤل وهذا يدل على روح مبدعه واصيله ومحبه للعماره وفقك الله


----------



## Arch_Sana (28 سبتمبر 2007)

أبن الفيحاء-حسن قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المشروع جميل .
> والاشكال جيدة ولكن كان من المفترض جعل الوظيفة هي الاساس في تكوين الاشكال والقصود لماذا هي البساطة ( اعني كان من الممكن اعطاء الاشكال بعد اخر من خلال التعامل الوظيفي الذي سوف يسمح باستخدام اليات متعددة في انشاء وظهار صورة اكثر تعبير )
> 
> ...


 
أهلا و سهلا و شكرا لمرورك و لرأيك 
بس في مشكلة أنو ما فهمت وجهة نظرك جيدا ...
أنت تريدني أن أعطي أشكال وظيفية و استخدمها بأسلوب آخر !!!!!
أم أن الأشكال الوظيفية هي التي لم تعجبك و كنت تحبذ وجود أشكال و كتل أكثر حداثة !!!:81: 

و مفردات العمارة السورية :: هل تقصد أسلوب البناء السوري العربي أم أنك تقصد القدرات أو الاحتياجات !!! 

أنا أسفة لأنني لم أفهم وجهة نظرك جيدا و اكون شاكرة عند توضيحكــــــ


----------



## Arch_Sana (28 سبتمبر 2007)

مهندسة\مروة قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> مشروعك جميل والجهد المبذول عليه واضح ولكن الاجمل منه هي روحك المتعاونه الجميله والمستعده لشرح وتوضيح اي شيء عن مشروعك واجابه اي تساؤل وهذا يدل على روح مبدعه واصيله ومحبه للعماره وفقك الله


 
 و الله مرورك هو الأجمل ...  
 حبيبة قلبي ... شكرا لمرورك و كلماتكـــ ........ و أتمنى لك كل التوفيق ......


----------



## معماري ينبع (28 سبتمبر 2007)

مشروع رائع


----------



## أروى (28 سبتمبر 2007)

مشروع جميل 
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## Arch_Sana (29 سبتمبر 2007)

معماري ينبع قال:


> مشروع رائع


 
مرورك أروع شكرا لك:56:


----------



## Arch_Sana (29 سبتمبر 2007)

أروى قال:


> مشروع جميل
> ربنا يوفقك


 
شكرا لك حبيبتي أروى 
و انت ربنا يوفقك ,,,, آمين :56:


----------



## mimi25 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته، أود ان اسالك عن الطرقة المثلى و الاصح لنقل المخططات و الملفات من الاوتوكاد إلى الفوتوشوب. وفقك الله


----------



## Arch_Sana (30 سبتمبر 2007)

سأكتب لك الطريقة بالتفصيل ان شا الله ............
بالتوفيق حبيبتي


----------



## شاهبندر التجار (30 سبتمبر 2007)

مشروع جميل وبالتوفيق انشاء الله,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## mimi25 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك أختي، أنا في الانتظار...


----------



## Arch_Sana (4 أكتوبر 2007)

عزيزتي ميمي ... شلونك ؟؟؟
شو أخبارك !! ان شا الله تمام !!

طيب :: و هذه طريقة نقل الملف من الأتوكاد الى الفوتوشوب::
عليك بالبدايه أن توجدي طابعة وهمية في الأتوكاد عن طريق file-----<
plotter manager---< صورة 1
add_plotter----<
بعدين بضيفي طابعة جديدة بالحفاظ على الاعدادات .... next…next و عند ما يطلب منك اسم الطابعة سميها كما ترغبين mimi مثلا ... بالأخير ok لازم يتكون عندك طابعة وهمية اسمها mimi صورة 2 
هلأ :: المسقط يلي بدك تبعتيه موجود أمامك و جاهز 

ثم عليكي القيام بأمر plot و كأنها طباعة عادية 
باختيار الطابعة الوهمية التي قمتي بانشائها ( في الصورة أنا مسميتها sana)
و بقية الاعدادات بتزبطيها كأنو عم تطبعي طباعة حقيقية ..
يعني سماكات الخطوط ,, الألوان ,,قبل أمر الطباعة .....ثم اعدادات الطباعة .. المقياس ... أبعاد الورق 
و عليكي أن لا تنسي اختيار كلمة plot to fil .... صورة 3
و الا فالملف الذي سيرسل لن يكون كاملا و لن يفتح معك
الان بالضغط على موافق سيطلب منك مكان الحفظ .. أو يكون اختيار المكان قبل في الاعدادات 
حسب نسخة الأتوكاد ...........
تحددي مكان الحفظ على سطح المكتب مثلا... ok 

الملف الجديد بصيغة eps... افتحيه من المكان الذي حفظتيه ع سطع المكتب.... في الفوتوشوب 
ستظهر لك هذه النافذة بالصورة 4
الدقة 72 و أبعاد الصورة .... أنا كنت أوافق عليها دون تغيير الدقة لأنها جيدة ( كما قلت لك حتى تحافظي ع جميع المساقط بنفس الدقة و لكي لا يتكون لك ملف كبير جدا يصعب التحكم به )
الان سيفتح لك ملف الرسم جاهزا ( حتى تكون النتائج جيدة عليكي أن تكوني قد وضعتي الأبعاد و السماكات و الألوان كما ترغبين في الأتوكاد ) صورة 5
الأن قومي بانشاء طبقة جديدة في الملف .... ctrl + shift +nصورة 6
ثم أفتحي خصائص الطبقة و اعطيها لون أبيض ( أو لون بيج أو سمني كما تحبين أن يظهر خلفية للمسقط في النهاية أنا بحب الأبيض كخلفيه ) في لون الطبقة .. صورة 7
هلأ :: لازم ترتبي الطبقات بحيث تنزلي الطبقة 2 تحت 1 .... و تعطيها ( للطبقة 2 ) الأمر ctrl + backspace 
و هذه النتيجة .... الصورة 8 
هلأ و بانتقالك الى الطبقة 1 و باختيار اللون الخارجي الأبيض بأمر العصى السحرية magic wood .. ( لأنو بدنا نتخلص منو ) و بأمر ستظهر لكي النتيجة أن الاختيار حول هذا الأبيض الخارجي 
ثم انتقلي للطبقة 2 و الاختيار قائم .... ثم أمر ديليت سيظهر لك كما في الصورة 9
بعدها عليكي الانتقال للطبقة رقم 1 و عملية دمج الطبقتين بأمر ctrl + shift + e
ان شا الله ستكون النتيجة كما في الصورة 10
(هذه العملية كلها كي لا يبقى اللون الداخلي بالمساقط شفاف و الا سيأخد لون خلفية الورقة النهائية 
أرجو أن تنظري في مساقطي كيف أنها أخذت كلها لون أبيض مع الخلفية قد تكون سوداء أو خضراء )
هلأ أحفظي الملف ... سيطلب منك مكان الحفظ لأن الملف سيصبح بصيغة psd
احفظيه أيضا في سطح المكتب مثلا ......... الأن ملف eps لم يعد ينفع ... و الملف المفيد هو الثاني 

هلأ بتقدري بأمر move (v) أنو تمسكي المسقط و تحركيه هو مع الطبقة البضاء يلي تحتو 
بحيث لما رح تنقلي المسقط بالنهاية للورقة الأخيرة يكون جاهز و النقل بأن تستخدمي أمر move و تشديه الى الورقة الكبيرة
يعني لازم تكوني فاتحة الملفين و تنقليه مباشرة سينقل المسقط و هكذا بفتج جميع الملفات و نقلها تكوني قد انتهيتي من موضوع النقل مع تزبيط كل المساقط ........... 
أرجو يكون الكلام و الصورواضحين و مفهومين و أكون قد وفقت بشرحه ,,,, أي سؤال عزيزتي لم تعرفي جوابه فأنا جاهزة


----------



## امير ضهير (5 أكتوبر 2007)

المشروع جميل ورائع 

سلمت


----------



## mimi25 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

من علمني حرفا كنت له عبدا...​ 
والله يعجز اللسان عن شكرك، لقد غمرتني بلطفك و سخائك، ماذا عساي أن افعل سوى أن أدعو لك في صلاتي، لقد أحببتك كثيرا و وددتت لو ألقاء لكن إن باعدت بيننا المسافات فسيلاقينا الله في الجنة بإذنه تعالى.​ 
أنا بخير و الحمد لله، بفضل الله و بفضلك. سأخبرك ماذا حدث معي:

لقد اتبعت تعليماتك حرفيا و حصلت على نتيجة جيدة و الحمد لله، لكنني فكرت لو أنقل رسوماتي إلى برنامج Corel Draw لأنه يتعامل مع الأجسام المرسومة على أنها متجهات لا صور نقطية و بذلك تكون الصور أحسن،ثم عرفت طابعة أخرى ضمن أوتوكاد HP 7586B وهذه الطابعة هي راسمة قلمية قديمة تطبع بواسطة الأقلام و ليس بطريقة نفث الحبر . 

بعد ان أقوم بطبع ملف الأوتوكاد بها ينتج ملف من نوع Plt ، اقوم باستيراد الملف إلى كوريل درو عن طريق الأمر import ،ثُم أصدره مرة ثانية إلى الفوتوشوب بصيغة EPS و النتيجة أكثر من رائعة.

بارك الله فيك أختي و حبيبتي و أرجو أن تجربي هذه الطريقة و تخبريني عن النتيجة.


----------



## جنتالا (6 أكتوبر 2007)

ارجو من المهتم مساعدتي في الحصول على نماذج عن مشاريع تخرج عن مجالس شعب مرفقا بالمساقط و الواجهات ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Arch_Sana (6 أكتوبر 2007)

امير ضهير قال:


> المشروع جميل ورائع
> سلمت


 
الله يسلمك و أهلا و سهلا :56:


----------



## Arch_Sana (6 أكتوبر 2007)

mimi25 قال:


> من علمني حرفا كنت له عبدا...​
> 
> والله يعجز اللسان عن شكرك، لقد غمرتني بلطفك و سخائك، ماذا عساي أن افعل سوى أن أدعو لك في صلاتي، لقد أحببتك كثيرا و وددتت لو ألقاء لكن إن باعدت بيننا المسافات فسيلاقينا الله في الجنة بإذنه تعالى.​
> أنا بخير و الحمد لله، بفضل الله و بفضلك. سأخبرك ماذا حدث معي:
> ...


 
يا حبيبتي لا عبدا و لا شي كلنا عباد الله و نحن أخوة في الله ........ و الفضل كله لله 
:84: :56: :84: 
و رح أجرب طريقتك ان شا الله

ربي يوفق و يفتح عليكي لتنالي أعلى الدرجات


----------



## Arch_Sana (6 أكتوبر 2007)

جنتالا قال:


> ارجو من المهتم مساعدتي في الحصول على نماذج عن مشاريع تخرج عن مجالس شعب مرفقا بالمساقط و الواجهات ولكم جزيل الشكر


 

أختي العزيزة بتقدري تقومي بعملية بحث في المنتدى و ستجدين طلبك باذن الله 
و أهلا و سهلا بك ... و اذا قدرنا نساعدك فما رح نقصر 
أختك سنا


----------



## Urban_Planning (7 أكتوبر 2007)

اولا احب اقولك مبروك مشروعك روعة فعلا بس عندي تعليق 
انا طبعا مش هقدر احكم كويس على المباني نفسها كشيب وديزاين بصراحة فعلا تحفة 
ومش هيبقى رايي قصاد رايك فيها يسوى حاجة 
لاكن تعالة نتكلم على الايربان نفسه واللاند سكيب
كالعادة يبتوع عمارة اهتمام بالكتل والمباني لاكن التربيط انسى 
1_ اولا المشروع مش متخدم صح بشبكة الطرق .... هتقولي منا موصل طريق وباركنج لكل كتلة 
معاك حق بس انتا عامل لوب تخديم خارج المشروع وخايف من دخول المشروع 
فين الفكرة بتاعتك فشبكة الحركة 
2- مساراة الحركة والمشاة 
اتخرطت بسبوسة
فين الاكسات يا معلم 
فين الفراغات يا معلم 
فين الكلام بتاع استاذنا د.محمود يسري اللي عدل على كيفن لينشن 
فتشكيل الفراغ العمراني او المسارات
مسارات مشاة مش متربطة ولا ليها علاقة ببعض خالص
وكعادة عمارة فاللاندسكيب
ما بقي كان اخضر 
بس اقولك فالنهاية يا صاحبي 
تسلم ايدك 
مشروع حلو قوي


----------



## Arch_Sana (7 أكتوبر 2007)

Urban_Planning قال:


> اولا احب اقولك مبروك مشروعك روعة فعلا بس عندي تعليق
> انا طبعا مش هقدر احكم كويس على المباني نفسها كشيب وديزاين بصراحة فعلا تحفة
> ومش هيبقى رايي قصاد رايك فيها يسوى حاجة
> لاكن تعالة نتكلم على الايربان نفسه واللاند سكيب
> ...


 
_______________________
أهلا أهلا  
مين المعلم ؟؟؟ شيخ الشباب ده؟؟؟  .................. أنا !!! :8:​ 

ع كلن أنا بنت مش شب :57: --------------> :56: 
طيب أنا حجاوبك ع كل حاجة ... بس أول شي مين محمود يسري !!! شكلو كده دكتـــور عندكن بالجامعة و أنا و الله مش بمصر و لا بعرفو :82: 
يمكن معاكم واحد بالجامعة أسمو سنا :81: !!!!
________________________​ 
تاني شي الله يسلمك و كلك زوق و شكرا لأطراءك و بشكر مرورك أخي Urban_Planning و تعليقك و رأيك و أجاوبك ع أول استفسار ... أولا من ناحية شبكة السيارات .. كان قدامنا خيارين .. أما شبكة داخلية أو شبكة خارجية تخدم جميع المباني ( في مشروع اسمو القرية الذكية بمصر اعتقد انها تخديم داخلي ) 
فأثناء تصليحنا عند الاساتذة ... رفض الحل الداخلي :73: و تختلف الأراء من أستاذ لأخر مع العلم أن الشبكة بالبداية كانت داخلية ... بس بصراحة كانت مش بس بسبوسة دي كانت لايصة خالص ... و تحتاج لفكرة تخديمية صحيحة مع طريقة لائقة في التقديم .... 
فعندما رفض تماما ... فجربنا الحل الخارجي و حاولنا أن نخدم كل المباني بقدر المستطاع ... أما في الداخل ... فبدن يمشوا ... و لما كنا نعارض هذا الحل و أن المشي لمسافات كبيرة داخل المشروع .. فكان الاستاذ يجاوبنا بأنه لا بأس بالمشي في مررات مظللة و بحدائق منسقة ... ( يعني و خليهن يمشو و يشوفو بقية عناصر المشروع )
بالنسبة للممرات أنا ما بعرفش كلام أستاذكم اليسري زي ما قولتلك و يسعدني أن أعرف كلامه و طريقته .. بس للأسف ..... و الممرات كانت محلولة ع اساس محاور رئسية توصل الى العناصر ككل و عناصر ثانوية واصلة بينها.... وممرات صغيرة توصل لجميع التفاصيل ... بحيث تمكننا من الوصل بوضوح لكل عنصر كذلك بحسب كثافة الجمهور أو المترددين الى المشروع .... 
و الفراغات أعتقد انك قصدت بها الساحات او ساحات التجمع .... كمان هي حاولنا نأمنها في الأماكن التي يتوقع أن يكون بها ازدحام .......... 
أرجو ان أكون جاوبتك و لا أقول أن الحل طبعا كان مثاليا بالعكس هو ملئ بالتقصيرات و الاخطاء و لكن حاولنا أن نغلق كل مكامن الاخطاء و الحصول على حل مخدم و انساني نوعا ما و أنا لا أدافع عنه بأنه هو الصحيح و أنما أعطيك الأفكار التي اعترضنا لها أثناء العمل :15: 
و منكم نستفيد و من أراكم ..... بالتوفيق يا رب​


----------



## Arch_Sana (13 نوفمبر 2007)

ع فكرة علامة مشروعي كانت 77 و الحمد لله

و باركولي فقد قبلت فب الماجستير و فرعي تخطيط المدن و الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Arch_Sana (13 نوفمبر 2007)

و طبعا لا تستغربو كثيرا لأنو عنا بالجامعة لا يعطو علامات على الأطلاق و ان أعطو فوق الــ80 فهي معجزة و نادرة جدا .... و طبعا بكل التاريخ لما تعطا علامة فوق الــ90 

:'(


----------



## قناص حرب (13 نوفمبر 2007)

ماشاء اللله مشروع جميل



اتمنى لك التوفيق


والى الامام


اخوك : سلمان


----------



## فؤاد لعجال (13 نوفمبر 2007)

مشروع رائع 

مشكورة جدا على المشروع وغقبال الدكتوراه


----------



## Arch_Sana (15 نوفمبر 2007)

قناص حرب قال:


> ماشاء اللله مشروع جميل
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
يا أهلا و سهلا فيك أخي سلمان و أتمنالك أيضا لك التوفيق


----------



## Arch_Sana (15 نوفمبر 2007)

فؤاد لعجال قال:


> مشروع رائع
> 
> مشكورة جدا على المشروع وغقبال الدكتوراه


 
شكرا شكرا شكرا لكــــــ :56:


----------



## istiber (20 ديسمبر 2007)

مشروع غاية في الجمال والابداع


----------



## Arch_Sana (22 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك .. و أهلا و سهلا فيك istiber


----------



## معماريون (24 يناير 2008)

Arch_Sana قال:


> عفوا اخي
> 
> بس يبدو انو انو مو كتير خبرة برفع الصور الكبيرة
> بس اكيد رح اضيف ان شا الله صور كمان
> ع كلن رح احاول أرفعه مرة تانية اوضح



المشروع رائع

فيه فكر معماري وتخطيطي في آن واحد
وهو المطلوب في هذه المرحله اما الدتيلز فليس مطلوب الا من خلال فريق عمل ياتي لاحق

المشروع قوي جدا وفيه كنترول واضح وهو المطلوب كمدينه الكترونيه هامه 

اقول مرة اخرى رائع​​


----------



## Alinajeeb (24 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وشككككككككككككككككككككككككرا على المشرروع الجميل


----------



## وحش العمارة (24 يناير 2008)

مشروع كتير حلو


----------



## فيتروفيوس (24 يناير 2008)

بدون زعل ... لح كون قاسي شوي لانو انا بحب كلية عمارة حلب رغم اني خريج دمشق .. 

لح اكتب بالسوري العامي هالمرة سمحولي , المعروف انو كلية العمارة بجامعة حلب هي العراب الاول لكليات العمارة في سوريا و هي يلي طلعت الاسماء الكبيرة يلي كانت من زمان و يلي للاسف بلشت تخف او بالاحرى تنقرض, انا اول شي فاجئني انو هالمشروع يكون مشروع تخرج , توقعت يكون في غلط او اي شي بيجوز مشروع لطالب سنة 3 , يلي بيفاجئ اكتر انو هالمشروع مصمموا شخصين مو شخص واحد مع انو ما بيوحي انو كتير ضخم لحتى يستلموا 2 .. 
و يلي بيفلج بالاخير انو الاشراف للاستاذ قولي ! يعني يمكن هلق اقدم استاذ بالكلية على ما اظن , و المعروف انو هالزلمة هاد كان مخ بالعمارة ... 
لذلك لا تزعلي مني هي بالنتيجة وجهة نظر و مالها نقد و انا بحب احكي بصراحة , يمكن كان فيكون تعملوا شي احلا من هيك بكتيييييييييير كونكن من كلية حلب .
و شكراً و الله يوفقكن


----------



## Arch_Sana (25 يناير 2008)

معماريون قال:


> المشروع رائع​​
> 
> 
> فيه فكر معماري وتخطيطي في آن واحد
> ...


 

شكرا جزيلا لكــــ ... و اهلا و سهلا بمرورك الكريم 
تمنياتي لك بكل الخير و التوفيق


----------



## Arch_Sana (25 يناير 2008)

Alinajeeb قال:


> بارك الله فيك وشككككككككككككككككككككككككرا على المشرروع الجميل


 

يا هلا و شكرا ع مرورك ......... كل امنياتي لك بالتوفيق و السداد


----------



## Arch_Sana (25 يناير 2008)

وحش العمارة قال:


> مشروع كتير حلو


 
و مرورك احلى


----------



## Arch_Sana (25 يناير 2008)

فيتروفيوس قال:


> بدون زعل ... لح كون قاسي شوي لانو انا بحب كلية عمارة حلب رغم اني خريج دمشق ..
> 
> لح اكتب بالسوري العامي هالمرة سمحولي , المعروف انو كلية العمارة بجامعة حلب هي العراب الاول لكليات العمارة في سوريا و هي يلي طلعت الاسماء الكبيرة يلي كانت من زمان و يلي للاسف بلشت تخف او بالاحرى تنقرض, انا اول شي فاجئني انو هالمشروع يكون مشروع تخرج , توقعت يكون في غلط او اي شي بيجوز مشروع لطالب سنة 3 , يلي بيفاجئ اكتر انو هالمشروع مصمموا شخصين مو شخص واحد مع انو ما بيوحي انو كتير ضخم لحتى يستلموا 2 ..
> و يلي بيفلج بالاخير انو الاشراف للاستاذ قولي ! يعني يمكن هلق اقدم استاذ بالكلية على ما اظن , و المعروف انو هالزلمة هاد كان مخ بالعمارة ...
> ...


 

أول شي كتير انبسطت انو واحد من بلدي رادد ع الموضوع ... و اهلا و سهلا بمرورك 
رح رد عليك بالعامي كمان :::  
و رأيك بيهمني كتير ... و بحترمو .... 
و كتير فرحت عن كلامك عن جامعة حلب ..... 

بس في شغلة أنو مشروعنا يمكن كان أكبر مشروع شراكة تقدم و أكلنا بهدلة عليه ... لأنو تخطيط موقع عام و تفصيل سبع كتل ...... يعني كان الاعتراض أنو نص الشغل بكفي .... تسع رولات أكلننا مية بهدلة و نحن عم نعلق ......... :68: و دكتور قولي كان مشرف على كل المشروع و شاف الكتل كلها ... حتى يوم التحكيم .. قلنا خلص حاج مو ضروري تعلقو كل شي  

انو مشروع فردي !!!!من كل عمرن الناس بتقدم كتلة او كتلتين أو تلاتة ان كترو الله وكيلك ...!! بعمري ما شفت واحد لحالو قدم تخطيط و تصميم سبع كتل !! 
ايمت بدو يلحق :3: :3: !!!

ع كلن يمكن هي وجهة نظرك .... بس و الله حاولنا نعمل كل طاقتنا و ما بقا نقدر اكتر من هيك :80: 
بتزكر شي شهرين هيك بلا نوم و بلا حركة :3: 
بشكر مرورك 
مع كل امنياتي لك بالتوفيق ....


----------



## alpha bidoo (13 فبراير 2008)

شكرا اخي arch_sana على هذا المشروع


----------



## Arch_Sana (13 فبراير 2008)

> شكرا اخي arch_sana على هذا المشروع


أنا أختك  


> هايل المشروع ياحبيب قلبي


 

أهلا و سهلا فيكن ألفا بيدو ___ loloh22
بالتوفيق


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (13 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مايزنر (13 فبراير 2008)

في جامعة دمشق الأمر معاكس، فهم يبدؤون بالتشدق عن الوظيفة وأهميتها إلا أنهم يخدعون بسهولة ببضع خطوط منحنية وكتل غريبة الشكل لا هم ولا أصحاب المشروع أنفسهم يفهمون ماهيتها، إلا أنها عملية نسخ لمشروع جديد لزها حديد أو أحد المعماريين المشهورين...
المشروع جميل علىبساطته والمهم أن يكون محققاً للوظيفة المصمم من أجلها


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (13 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا

مشروع رائع

نرجوا ان نراه علي ارض الواقع


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر
_*دعوه غير المسلمين للاسلام ,هل انت من الدعاه؟*_ _* حوار مع الشيخ محمد بن عمرو عبداللطيف رحمه الله عليه*_ _*all excel functions*_
_* أخترت لكم .............*_ _* أسري المسلمين .... واعزاه... واعزاه... واعزاه*_ _*البركة في الراتب أو البركة في المال عموماً !!*_
_* كشف حساب ..... ماذا قدمت لمنتدي المهندسين العرب*_ _* إحياء سنه الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم*_ _* ستون نصيحة للزوجة المسلمة*_
_* موقع روح الاسلام www.islamspirit.com*_ _*كيف تصبح مميزا ؟؟؟ ... او حتى مشرف ..!!!(منقول)ارجو التثبيت*_ _* Tekla structures Detailing and Design Software*_​​


----------



## Arch_Sana (14 فبراير 2008)

مهندس محمد فتحى قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا


 
شكرا لك و لمرورك الكريم


----------



## Arch_Sana (14 فبراير 2008)

مايزنر قال:


> في جامعة دمشق الأمر معاكس، فهم يبدؤون بالتشدق عن الوظيفة وأهميتها إلا أنهم يخدعون بسهولة ببضع خطوط منحنية وكتل غريبة الشكل لا هم ولا أصحاب المشروع أنفسهم يفهمون ماهيتها، إلا أنها عملية نسخ لمشروع جديد لزها حديد أو أحد المعماريين المشهورين...
> المشروع جميل علىبساطته والمهم أن يكون محققاً للوظيفة المصمم من أجلها


 
كل له طريقته في العمل .. و يلفت نظري فعلا طريقة تصميمهم بجامعة دمشق ..
و بصراحة بحاول أفهم هالخطوط و فعلا ما بفهمها ....
و بحس أحيانا أنو نحن نفتقر لخطوط ابداعية أو أشكال كتلية .... 
بس الحمد لله .... و بتمنى أنو نحقق الشكل مع الوظيفة ... 

مشكور كتير على مرورك الجميل .... و رفع المعنويات ... بتمنالك كل التوفيق


----------



## Arch_Sana (14 فبراير 2008)

> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> مشروع رائع
> 
> نرجوا ان نراه علي ارض الواقع


 
شكرا لمرورك و جزاك الله كل الخير ... و الله يسمع منكـــــــــ .. آمين


----------



## وافي وافي (15 فبراير 2008)

سكر جزيل لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Arch_Sana (17 فبراير 2008)

وافي وافي قال:


> سكر جزيل لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


 
كل الشكر لك و لمرورك الكريم
مشكورين أخواني جميعا ..... بتمنالكن كل التوفيق


----------



## سلفارا (18 فبراير 2008)

مشروع جميل الله يوفقك


----------



## Arch_Sana (13 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك سلفارا 
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## فيتروفيوس (15 مارس 2008)

*تشدق ... !*



مايزنر قال:


> في جامعة دمشق الأمر معاكس، فهم يبدؤون بالتشدق عن الوظيفة وأهميتها إلا أنهم يخدعون بسهولة ببضع خطوط منحنية وكتل غريبة الشكل لا هم ولا أصحاب المشروع أنفسهم يفهمون ماهيتها، إلا أنها عملية نسخ لمشروع جديد لزها حديد أو أحد المعماريين المشهورين...
> المشروع جميل علىبساطته والمهم أن يكون محققاً للوظيفة المصمم من أجلها


 
اجد انه ليس من العدل ان تعمم هذه الفكرة على جميع طلاب و مدرسي كلية الهندسة المعمارية بجامعة دمشق ... ربما يوجد البعض مما تصف و لكن هذا موجود في جميع كليات العمارة في سوريا و ليس حكرا فقط على جامعة دمشق ... !


----------



## Arch_Sana (14 مايو 2008)

فيتروفيوس قال:


> اجد انه ليس من العدل ان تعمم هذه الفكرة على جميع طلاب و مدرسي كلية الهندسة المعمارية بجامعة دمشق ... ربما يوجد البعض مما تصف و لكن هذا موجود في جميع كليات العمارة في سوريا و ليس حكرا فقط على جامعة دمشق ... !


 
يا أخي فيتروفيوس .... انما كان يقصد الأخ أن الصفة الطاغية ليس إلا ... :4:
مشكور مرورك ع كل حال


----------



## Arch_M (16 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك على التصميم والمجهود الكبير بس انا اشارك الرأي لأغلب الاخوة انه لو كان يحمل بعض المنحنيات او بمعنى انه يكون اكثر حداثة ومابعد الحداثة لكي يعبر عن وظيفته وعن الانترنت والتكونولوجيا كان ظهر التصميم بأفضل منذلك وخصوصا ان الفرصة باللعب بالواجهات اكثر وتعطيه التميز والجمال..عموما شكرا لك على المشروع الرائع وتقبلي انتقاداتي بصدر رحب..ولكنك انت من طلب ارأئنا<<<<<< ههههههه ذنبك على جنبك

وتقبلي عزيزتي تحياتي وتقديري لكي اختي مهندسة سنا


----------



## arch_sohaib (17 مايو 2008)

مشروع جميل
وبالنسبة للشكل و الوظيفة
فان المشكلة تكون في تقبل المشرف على المشروع لافكارك فان كان محب لها استطعتي ان تبدعي و ان بدأ المشرف في فرض وجهة نظره على الطالب فهنا الكارثة
بالنسبة لي حين بدات في مشروع التخرج كان يشرف عليه مهندسين احدهم قال لي ان اردت ان تبدع فلا تنظر للنقد الذي لا يخدم فكرتك
الطالب هو من يحدد فالمشروع الجيد يفرض على الجميع ان يحترمه

وشكرا لك على مشروعك واتمنى لك دوام التوفيق


----------



## abdullatif004 (17 مايو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مشروع جميل والجهد المبذول عليه واضح ولكن الاجمل منه هو استعدادك للشرح وتوضيح اي شيء عن مشروعك واجابة اي تساؤل وهذا يدل على روح محبه للعماره وثقة كبيرةفى إمكاناتك الاكادمية, وفقك الله


----------



## Arch_Sana (17 مايو 2008)

Arch_M قال:


> شكرا لك على التصميم والمجهود الكبير بس انا اشارك الرأي لأغلب الاخوة انه لو كان يحمل بعض المنحنيات او بمعنى انه يكون اكثر حداثة ومابعد الحداثة لكي يعبر عن وظيفته وعن الانترنت والتكونولوجيا كان ظهر التصميم بأفضل منذلك وخصوصا ان الفرصة باللعب بالواجهات اكثر وتعطيه التميز والجمال..عموما شكرا لك على المشروع الرائع وتقبلي انتقاداتي بصدر رحب..ولكنك انت من طلب ارأئنا<<<<<< ههههههه ذنبك على جنبك
> 
> وتقبلي عزيزتي تحياتي وتقديري لكي اختي مهندسة سنا


 
بالعكس أنا بنيسط كتير لما الواحد بيعطي رأيو 
و كلامك صح مية مية بس المشكلة متل ما قال أخ صهيب أنو المشرف لما بيتدخل و بيحدد مساحة العمل ..
يعني هيك و بألف ياويلاه ... و الحمد لله على كل حال ...
شكرا لمرورك الكريم


----------



## Arch_Sana (17 مايو 2008)

arch_sohaib قال:


> مشروع جميل
> وبالنسبة للشكل و الوظيفة
> فان المشكلة تكون في تقبل المشرف على المشروع لافكارك فان كان محب لها استطعتي ان تبدعي و ان بدأ المشرف في فرض وجهة نظره على الطالب فهنا الكارثة
> بالنسبة لي حين بدات في مشروع التخرج كان يشرف عليه مهندسين احدهم قال لي ان اردت ان تبدع فلا تنظر للنقد الذي لا يخدم فكرتك
> ...


 
شكرا لمرورك الكريم ...
حضرتك من سوريا كمان !! حتى بتعرف طريقة دكاترنا :81:
لأنو كلامك صح ... :15:


----------



## Arch_Sana (17 مايو 2008)

abdullatif004 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> مشروع جميل والجهد المبذول عليه واضح ولكن الاجمل منه هو استعدادك للشرح وتوضيح اي شيء عن مشروعك واجابة اي تساؤل وهذا يدل على روح محبه للعماره وثقة كبيرةفى إمكاناتك الاكادمية, وفقك الله


 
شكرا جزيلا لكــ 
لأنو انا لما بجاوب بكون فعلا كتير مستمتعة و ما بتدايق من سؤال حدا .. 
و أحيانا بدخل ع أحد المواضيع الحلوة و بنتظر جواب من أصحابها و أصحابها ما بيدخلو اذا الموضوع من سنة أو أكثر .. :80:

فاذا عندك أي تساؤل نحن جاهزون للإجابة :15:

شكرا لمروركم جميعا أعزائي ......


----------



## علي البرزنجي (23 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك مشروع جميل وتقديم رائع ان شاء الله موفقين


----------



## Arch_Sana (26 يونيو 2008)

علي البرزنجي قال:


> شكرا لك مشروع جميل وتقديم رائع ان شاء الله موفقين


 

:d

شكرا لمرورك ... 
يرفع للفائدة العامة ان شا الله :84::84::84:


----------



## علاء عمر محمد (26 يونيو 2008)

عمل رائع و اتمنى لك المزيد من التالق و الابداع


----------



## kawas (28 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
في البداية مبروك التخرج... ان شا الله العلامة جيدة( الدكتور هيثم صعب )
الله يعطيكم العافية بس في بعض الملاحظات
* الارض كبيرة والكتل ضايعة ضمن زحمة المناطق الخضراء.......... 
* المفروض ان تتم دراسة المشروع بناحيتين تخطيطية او تخطيط عمراني ومن ثم تفصيل احدى الفعاليات كتلة أو كتلتين مما يتيح ان تأخذ كل نا حية وقتها .. اما تفصيل كل المشروع ادى لضياع الوقت ( ستة أشهر غير كافية لدراسة مثل هكذا مشاريع)..
* الفندق عنصر هام للمشروع لكن ربطه بأنه فندق خاص بهذا المشروع ( من الناحية العملية) غير مجدي بل يجب تأمين ربط خاص له بخارج المشروع
*الوظيفة ضرورية لكن الشكل مهم للأسف الدكاترة ( بعرفهم ) بيهمهم المسقط وبس - طبعا هالحكي لناس وناس-
الخلاصة: المشروع بالعموم جيد لكنه تائه في بحر من التفاصيل .. المهم في الأمر كم المعلومات والمعرفة التي استفادها الطالب في مثل هذا المشروع والأهم أن يعي الطالب أن مرحلة الدراسة بدأت بعد انتهاء المرحلة الجامعية ولم تنتهي بخلاف ما هو معروف .............. تقبلوا نقدي مع تمنايتي لكم بحياة عملية جيدة


----------



## المهندسة مي (29 يونيو 2008)

مشرووووووووووووع رااااائع .. 
مشطور جدا لإدراجه


----------



## Arch_Sana (29 يونيو 2008)

علاء عمر محمد قال:


> عمل رائع و اتمنى لك المزيد من التالق و الابداع


 
:56:

أشكرك على مرورك اللطيف


----------



## Arch_Sana (29 يونيو 2008)

kawas قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في البداية مبروك التخرج... ان شا الله العلامة جيدة( الدكتور هيثم صعب )
> الله يعطيكم العافية بس في بعض الملاحظات
> * الارض كبيرة والكتل ضايعة ضمن زحمة المناطق الخضراء..........
> ...


 


:7::7::7::7:

كل الموضوع كوم و ردك كوم تاني ,,,
لأ مادام بتعرف البير و غطاه معناها الموضوع منتهي و ما بدو أتعب حالي بالشرح 
علوا الكل يعرف يلي بتعرفو .. :68:
لك والله طلعت روحنا :80: :4: :80: :69:  :82:

أنا عم أقرأ ردك و ابتسم طول الوقت و سأجاوبك ع كل أسألتك 

شكرا جزيلا لردك


----------



## Arch_Sana (29 يونيو 2008)

_الارض كبيرة والكتل ضايعة ضمن زحمة المناطق الخضراء :: كلامك صحيح و هذا الملاحظة لما قدرنا نتفادها حتى نحافظ على المحاور الرئيسية والثانوية ,, لأنو لما حاولنا نصغر الأرض في بعض الكتل الكبيرة تأثرت و ما بقا حاوليها أي مكان حماية أو منطقة خضراء فتركناها بصراحة 
_ المفروض ان تتم دراسة المشروع بناحيتين تخطيطية او تخطيط عمراني ومن ثم تفصيل احدى الفعاليات كتلة أو كتلتين مما يتيح ان تأخذ كل نا حية وقتها .. اما تفصيل كل المشروع ادى لضياع الوقت ( ستة أشهر غير كافية لدراسة مثل هكذا مشاريع)::
أخد معنا وقت كتير ,, كم تمنيت أن يكون الموقع ذو دراسة تخطيطية أجمل ,, بس بالمشاريع العلمية ,, ما بعرف الدكاترة كانو يرفضو حلول أخرى ,, قام طلعت دراسة كتير كلاسيكي و عادي 
أما عن تفصيل الكتل ,, فهاد طلب الدكتور المشرف :d
_ الفندق عنصر هام للمشروع لكن ربطه بأنه فندق خاص بهذا المشروع ( من الناحية العملية) غير مجدي بل يجب تأمين ربط خاص له بخارج المشروع :: بتصدق أنو يوم التحكيم كانو الدكاترة عم يدققو على كل المداخل حتى يتأكدو أنو ما ممكن حدا غير أصحاب المشروع يدخلو عليه ,, يعني اعتبرو وجود امكانية دخول هو ضعف و نقطة سيئة .
_ *الوظيفة ضرورية لكن الشكل مهم للأسف الدكاترة ( بعرفهم ) بيهمهم المسقط وبس - طبعا هالحكي لناس وناس-
طبعا :d

مشكور على مرورك مرة تانية و ملاحظاتك يلي بحملا ,, بالتوفيق و ادعيلنا


----------



## Arch_Sana (29 يونيو 2008)

المهندسة مي قال:


> مشرووووووووووووع رااااائع ..
> مشطور جدا لإدراجه


 
أنتي الرائعة 
أهلا و سهلا ,,, :56:


----------



## مركاز الابداع (2 يوليو 2008)

*تهنئة*

السلام عليكم

أهنيك على هالمشروع المميز ، ياللي يمتاز بتعدد أنشطته وعناصره ، وما يحتويه من مباني
بصراحة تصميم المشروع يحمل فكر راقي ، والإخراج العالي للمشروع اعطاه صورة أكثر من رائعة
اطلعت على التصميم العمراني للموقع العام ... وعندي ملاحظة بسيطة وهي قلة مواقف السيارات
أما بخصوص تباعد المباني عن بعضها ... فأنا من وجهة نظري أعطت للمشروع تميز بصري عالي
واللي أعطت اختلاف في التصميم المعماري في تشكيل الكتل ..

شكراً لك على هذا العطاء .... ياباش مهندسة ..... والله يوفقك دايماً وأبداً


----------



## Arch_Sana (3 يوليو 2008)

مركاز الابداع قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أهنيك على هالمشروع المميز ، ياللي يمتاز بتعدد أنشطته وعناصره ، وما يحتويه من مباني
> بصراحة تصميم المشروع يحمل فكر راقي ، والإخراج العالي للمشروع اعطاه صورة أكثر من رائعة
> ...


 
الله يسلمك يا رب أخي العزيز ... و الله يوفقك أنت كمان


----------



## المصمم الراقي (4 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك مشروع جميل وتقديم رائع جدا جدا


----------



## المصمم الراقي (4 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك مشروع جميل وتقديم رائع جدا جدا


----------



## الاحبابية (5 أغسطس 2008)

مشروع جميل واتمنى لك الموفقية


----------



## ود المنتزهة (5 أغسطس 2008)

ماشاء الله علي المشروع بجد هائل


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (6 أغسطس 2008)

اولا لازم نباركلك على التخرج وعقبال العمل والحياة المهنيه 
ثانيا مشروعك حلو يمكن طريقة الاضهار مش مبيناتو منيح بس انل متاكده انو الك فكره عم بتجسديها ويمكن صح كلامك انو برافو عليكي انك خرجتي من حيز العمل بالمنحنيات وانا بعتبر انو الاصعب من استعمال المنحنياة هو الاشكال البسيطه والخطوط المستقيمه 
ولو في مجال اني اطلب منك انك تحطي الجزء النظري لمشروعك لانو بفيدني كتير اصلي انا كمان السنه دي بتخرج وبتمنا انك تساعديني لانو في تشابه بالمشروع فلو تقدري تبعتيلي الجزء النظري لمشروعك بكون كتييييييييييير شاكره خدمتك الي
وبتوفيييييييييييييييييييييييييق ان شاء الله


----------



## دانيا شمعون (8 أغسطس 2008)

_عن جد مذهل...... والله يوفقك....وما في مشاريع اخرى لك.....وشكرا الك _


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (8 أغسطس 2008)

سنا كيفك 
انا هي اول مرة بشوف فيها مشروعك التخرج و شاء الله انو تكون هون رغم انو نحنا بنفس الكلية
الله يوفقك يا رب
دنيا


----------



## hocem2222 (8 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووررررر


----------



## Arch_Sana (9 أغسطس 2008)

المصمم الراقي قال:


> شكرا لك مشروع جميل وتقديم رائع جدا جدا


 
أهلا و سهلا بكـــ :15:


----------



## Arch_Sana (9 أغسطس 2008)

الاحبابية قال:


> مشروع جميل واتمنى لك الموفقية


 
حياتي شكرا لمرورك .. و أنا أيضا أتمنى لك كل التوفيق :56:


----------



## Arch_Sana (9 أغسطس 2008)

ود المنتزهة قال:


> ماشاء الله علي المشروع بجد هائل


 
الحمد لله أنه أعجبك .... شكرا لك .. و أتمنى أن تستفيدي منه


----------



## Arch_Sana (9 أغسطس 2008)

رحمون نور الهدى قال:


> اولا لازم نباركلك على التخرج وعقبال العمل والحياة المهنيه
> ثانيا مشروعك حلو يمكن طريقة الاضهار مش مبيناتو منيح بس انل متاكده انو الك فكره عم بتجسديها ويمكن صح كلامك انو برافو عليكي انك خرجتي من حيز العمل بالمنحنيات وانا بعتبر انو الاصعب من استعمال المنحنياة هو الاشكال البسيطه والخطوط المستقيمه
> ولو في مجال اني اطلب منك انك تحطي الجزء النظري لمشروعك لانو بفيدني كتير اصلي انا كمان السنه دي بتخرج وبتمنا انك تساعديني لانو في تشابه بالمشروع فلو تقدري تبعتيلي الجزء النظري لمشروعك بكون كتييييييييييير شاكره خدمتك الي
> وبتوفيييييييييييييييييييييييييق ان شاء الله


 
الله يبارك فيكي و ع قبال تخرجك 
و القسم النظري أنا جاهزة لأرسله لك بس هو كبير شوي ,, لذلك سأرفعه ان استطعت ثم أرسله لك 
و الله يوفقك يا رب


----------



## Arch_Sana (9 أغسطس 2008)

دانيا شمعون قال:


> _عن جد مذهل...... والله يوفقك....وما في مشاريع اخرى لك.....وشكرا الك _


 
شكرا لك ... و اذا بدك رح أنزل مشاريع تانية ان شا الله :15:


----------



## Arch_Sana (9 أغسطس 2008)

المهندسة دنياقديما قال:


> سنا كيفك
> انا هي اول مرة بشوف فيها مشروعك التخرج و شاء الله انو تكون هون رغم انو نحنا بنفس الكلية
> الله يوفقك يا رب
> دنيا


 
أهليـــــــــــــــــن دنيا ,, شلونك !! 
شو أخبارك !!
شايفة بقا !! يمكن بكرة كمان أشوف مشروعك هون 
الله يوفقك انت كمان و ع قبال تخرجك هالفصل رب


----------



## Arch_Sana (9 أغسطس 2008)

hocem2222 قال:


> مشكووووررررر


 
العفو و أهلا و سهلا :56:


----------



## Arch_Sana (10 أغسطس 2008)

الأخت التي طلبت مذكرة مشروعي هاد رابط لمذكرة النظرية كاملة
أرجو أن تستفيدي منها 

http://www.fileflyer.com/view/1y7pxBN

و هذا رابط للصورة بدقة أعلى ::

http://www.fileflyer.com/view/yTCHWB4


----------



## زهرة السوسن (11 أغسطس 2008)

شكراا جدا 
الله يعطيك العافية,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## طالبه العماره العراقيه (12 أغسطس 2008)

تسلم ايدك ومبين انو تعبانين عليه كتير 
اذا ممكن تنزلينا المخططات منفصله اوتوكاد يكون اسهل ملاحظه كيف عالجتي الوظيفه من الداخل 

وان شاء الله التقدم والمستقبل الناجح


----------



## مهندس تخطيط عمرانى (22 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جدا على المشروع الجميل ده 
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## Arch_Sana (23 أغسطس 2008)

زهرة السوسن قال:


> شكراا جدا
> الله يعطيك العافية,,,,,,,,,,,


 
الله يعافيكي أهلا بك


----------



## Arch_Sana (23 أغسطس 2008)

طالبه العماره العراقيه قال:


> تسلم ايدك ومبين انو تعبانين عليه كتير
> اذا ممكن تنزلينا المخططات منفصله اوتوكاد يكون اسهل ملاحظه كيف عالجتي الوظيفه من الداخل
> 
> وان شاء الله التقدم والمستقبل الناجح


 
شكرا لك .. و اذا رفعت المساقط فسوف أضيف الرابط فورا ان شا الله


----------



## Arch_Sana (23 أغسطس 2008)

مهندس تخطيط عمرانى قال:


> شكرا جدا على المشروع الجميل ده
> وربنا يوفقك


 
الله يسلمك يا و شكرا لك


----------



## فرسان الهندسة (18 سبتمبر 2008)

فرسان الهندسة
المشروع رائع خاصة مخطط الكتلة وكيفية توزيع المجالات به


----------



## Arch_Sana (14 أكتوبر 2008)

فرسان الهندسة قال:


> فرسان الهندسة
> المشروع رائع خاصة مخطط الكتلة وكيفية توزيع المجالات به


 
شكرا جزيلااا لك و أهلا فيك


----------



## سمر الكيالي (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مشروع جميل وواضح --الاظهار رائع -الافكار المطروحة ممتازة--اتمنى لك التوفيق--الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## azab1988 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مجهود رائع بصراحة
الشاسيه كبير جدا لدرجة انه توهنى
زى ما يكون عمله 10 اشخاص مش 2 بس :d
كم استغرقتم من من الوقت لعمل هذا الكم الهائل من العمل؟ :10:


----------



## عاشقة الاحساس (14 أكتوبر 2008)

بصراحة شغلك إنجاز حتى لو الشكل عادي


----------



## أحمد أبو السامر (14 أكتوبر 2008)

الموضوع رائع بس اذا ممكن اضافة صور للموضوع


اخوكم 
ابو السامر


----------



## omar3bdelaziz (15 أكتوبر 2008)

مشروع رائع


----------



## Arch_Sana (23 أكتوبر 2008)

سمر الكيالي قال:


> مشروع جميل وواضح --الاظهار رائع -الافكار المطروحة ممتازة--اتمنى لك التوفيق--الله يعطيك العافية


 
أشكرك جزيل الشكر ......


----------



## Arch_Sana (23 أكتوبر 2008)

azab1988 قال:


> مجهود رائع بصراحة
> الشاسيه كبير جدا لدرجة انه توهنى
> زى ما يكون عمله 10 اشخاص مش 2 بس :d
> كم استغرقتم من من الوقت لعمل هذا الكم الهائل من العمل؟ :10:


 
الحمد لله كله بفضل الله الذي أعاننا 
بعتقد المشروع أخد وقت حوالي 4 شهور 
الحمد لله 
شكرا لمرورك اخي الكريم


----------



## Arch_Sana (23 أكتوبر 2008)

عاشقة الاحساس قال:


> بصراحة شغلك إنجاز حتى لو الشكل عادي


 
:76:
شكرا لك :d


----------



## Arch_Sana (23 أكتوبر 2008)

أحمد أبو السامر قال:


> الموضوع رائع بس اذا ممكن اضافة صور للموضوع
> 
> 
> اخوكم
> ابو السامر


 
ان شا الله باذن الله تعالى


----------



## Arch_Sana (23 أكتوبر 2008)

omar3bdelaziz قال:


> مشروع رائع


 
مرورك أروع 
شكرا لك ^_^


----------

